# Will this work?



## Betta man

I want to spawn (not try) my bettas for a 3rd time. I was wondering if it would work right now cause my male betta is still kinda ripped up. Will ripped fins make a difference. They've had time to heal. The female is ready though! I was also wondering if it would work to have the female take care of the babys?


----------



## WildForFish

Betta man,

May I ask the reason for the rush to spawn?

Unless both are ready and have been primed for breeding, you are doing more harm to your fish each time you try to spawn them.

Yes, ripped fins make a difference, meaning not completly healthy, no matter the cause.

They've had time to heal, how much time is enought time?
Are you providing the prestine water conditions to aid the healing?


In your research, have you found information on females raising the fry?


Wild


----------



## lohachata

*NO!!! NO!!!NO!!!
you are absolutely totally unprepared to breed betta splendens...or any other species of betta for that matter...like i stated before...you will need priming tanks..you will need to allow your male at least 2 months to completely heal...you will need a 10 gallon tank for breeding...you will need a 40 gallon breeder to raise the females...you will need at least 100 1 quart containers to raise the males for the following 6 months...
you have what......a 1 gallon bowl or something.....*


----------



## Guest

what i do is go to walmart and buy a 5gallon bucket or smaller. 
i like the 9Qt bucket which cost about $2... 

i fill it up to 4QT, bucket should have the QT line. 

here my Youtube Vid, watch it and maybe learn a bit from it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6O_zzp_LfM

as for *READY*
i usely keep the female in the bottle till the male is done building his nest, take about 1-3 days. with that time the female should show sign of ready ness. i then let her out of the bottle and let it happen. it doesnt happen right away but it till happen in the next couple day.



A good idea is to buy rubber bins and use them, stay away from tank unless you want to see whats going on in there. a 10 gallon tank is $13 buck that can get you 3 10gallon rubber bin. 3 time the grow out bin. 

there a lot DIY sponge filter that work better then the one u buy for $8. 

If your plan is to be a betta breeder, i would stay away from glass tank and just buy bins and round tub... lowes carry some 18gallon for $8. 
walmart sell glass jar for cheap, 12 for $6. not sure on the size but last time i look at it it was a good size. 
buy a 55gallon for a grow out tank or just buy ton of 10gallon bucket for grow out.


----------



## Guest

here a good youtube for you to watch
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPtRCocMdf

u can learn something from him.


----------



## Betta man

ForMany said:


> here a good youtube for you to watch
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPtRCocMdf
> 
> u can learn something from him.


the second link didn't work. Here's a quote from bettawhisp. "I use a 2.5g and have about only 5" in it." I'm not saying you are wrong, I'm just saying that it feels like a 10 gal is a little overkill. I have successfully spawned bettas twice. Just not raised the fry. The eggs didn't come out the second time.


----------



## Betta man

the fins HAVE healed for about 2 weeks.


----------



## Betta man

I was just wondering if he has to be healed all the way or just almost all the way.


----------



## WildForFish

1) ***cause my male betta is still kinda ripped up. Will ripped fins make a difference. They've had time to heal. *** 9/12/11

2) ***the fins HAVE healed for about 2 weeks.*** 9/13/11

3) ***was just wondering if he has to be healed all the way
or just almost all the way.***


Sorry, not quite understanding.


Wild


----------



## lohachata

your success rate is "0"....ZERO....
it is quite evident that you have no intention of trying to keep the young alive long enough to reach adulthood...when the eggs did not come out , that means they did not spawn...
it is my opinion that all you care about is being able to say that you spawned bettas....and all kinds of other fish that you don't even know how to keep...
your male needs at least 4-6 weeks to heal...
i have no concern about what bettawhisperer said...he has bred bettas many times....he has years more experience..you may think that a 10 is overkill ; but your lack of expertise would demand that you use as much as you can to your advantage so you can succeed...
once again....even if you do use a 10 gallon tank to spawn them...you still lack the rest of the needed equipment to keep and maintain the young..

you go ahead and do what you think is right prof. corey..you are the guy with the book...


----------



## Guest

If you think ur ready go for it, seem like everyone is telling you you shouldn't.
I want to say the same thing but can't stop a person from doing what he want to do.

Just keep readying n read more till you have it in ur head.
Breeding betta is easy, but homing 300+ betta isn't.


----------



## Betta man

I have spawned them. i just want to be able to breed them show them and maybe, sell them. Wild, he is still ripped up, but he has had time to heal. I didn't know if his tail had to be 100 percent healed.


----------



## Amelia26

im not trying to be a "bad word"..... BUT.... betta man if you are not going to take the advise that has been given to you, why even ask questions???


----------



## Betta man

Well, I kinda asked a question and it was answered then I was told to do a 10 gallon when betta whisperer breeds his in a 2.5 (I'm not saying I am great at spawning bettas, or okay at it for that matter) and I also have a 5 gal and I have a betta book that says a 5 gallon will do. I think loha knows what he's talking about and so does formany. There are different ways to breed bettas. I plan on developing my own way of spawning them. I asked if the fins being ripped up mattered and I got my answere. Thanks loha for caring and still giving me advice, but I have several different sources one of them including this website. http://breedtropicalfish.blogspot.com/2007/02/how-to-breed-and-raise-siamese-fighting.html 
Here's the important section. "For breeding purposes we will need a 5 gallon tank, 25 watt submersible heater" Thanks though loha! I have found sites that say a 10 gal is what you should have. my tank is the size this website says to use. http://www.atisonbetta.com/breeding1.asp 
Again, I thank everyone who's helped, especially chard, bettawhisp and loha.


----------



## WildForFish

Good Luck


Wild


----------



## lohachata

betta man....i get on your case about this because i would like to see you actually succeed..
to me ; succeeding is not just getting them to spawn...it is being able to keep and raise the fry..if just getting them to breed is a success then i have bred several species of fish that had never been bred in captivity prior to then...just like the breeders award programs in the clubs...a successful spawning is bringing in fry as proof....
but you are also completely ignoring the greater part of what i am trying to get across to you....
you could breed the bettas in a coffee cup for all it really matters...the fact remains that you are totally unprepared for this...you are ignoring the fact that you will need a big tank for grow out....once the males start showing you will need to put each one in it's own container...you may possibly need 200 or more of them....
you really do need to be prepared in advance...


----------



## Betta man

I call succeeding raising at least 1 baby. That's all I might raise! I don't want a billion babys. That's why I want to cull some. I would really like to succeed! Is it true, that you can keep 40 fry in a 5 gal? I think I may have misheard a guy at our club. I am wanting to house about 60 fry and sell all, but the 5 nicest fry, raise them, and sell all except 2. then, take a female, breed her with the father, then get mates for them.


----------



## CalvinKE

What if you have 2 and one dies? Or if they dont like each other? If u do that plan id let them grow and then seperate the nicest ones and try to get those to spawn and sell after they spawn, or you could end up with nothing, breeding certaim strains takes years and a lot of work, but if you prepare yourself you should be ok, i wouldnt recomend you keeping more than 20-25 at a time yet until you can get some experience handling it all and taking care of the fry


----------



## Obsidian

Well okay, now I am confused and frankly that is hard to accomplish.
BM you have said that you have successfully spawned Betta's. Frankly that doesn't mean much of anything. It's not hard to get fish to lay eggs. But whatever. 

Then you say that having one fry is fine as long as you can raise it, that is success. Technically that is true and a great idea. This leads me to believe that you are really mostly just looking at seeing if you can get it done and not really try to do much with them. 

But you first said : "I have spawned them. i just want to be able to breed them show them and maybe, sell them."

Now if this is truly your goal, as stated by you in this thread, then you need to do what Loha is telling you, as THAT is how you breed to show and sell. You can do it in smaller quantities and cull a lot, but ultimately you still need a grow out tank so you know which fry you want to cull. You want to keep the good ones and the only way to know that is to let them get big enough to see what they are like. Are you really prepared to get rid of that many betta's if you plan on a small operation? Count the eggs, there are more than 10 and even 10 need 10 cups and space to put them in. That will require daily water changes in the cups and the cups will need to be placed where they will stay warm enough for the Betta's to remain healthy. So if your betta's spawn and have fertilized the eggs then you will have way more fry to deal with than you may be willing to cull. Be prepared for that. 

If your goal is to sell them you need to look into how to do that now before you have them. 

If you plan to show them then you have to keep them in separate tanks/cups from early on as you won't want any fighting injuries, they need to be perfect. 

I am really glad that you "get it" that everyone here is trying to help you be successful, that would be easy to loose sight of in the face of so much. I am proud of you for that!

Keep reading and more than anything else at all before you get started you need to know what your goal is. It is your goal that is going to drive how you go about this. 

Raising one fry is one thing, raising for show is another. 

Good luck with this, I look forward to "the rest of the story."

:fish:


----------



## lohachata

culling is the process of destroying defective animals...what you intend to do is kill(no...murder) hundreds of fish needlessly.....
that tells me that you shouldn't have any kind of pets...


----------



## iheartfish:)

you can put two guppies in a 2.5 gallon and expect fry. will the fry live? Maybe. you can put a betta in a 2.5. will it live? maybe. you can put two in. will they spawn? maybe. Now... think about this: your parents had a room. Then you came along. However... you were provided more than a room. So just because you were created in a room doesn't mean that it would be fine for you to spend your life in that room. 

We already confine fish beyond comprehension in our aquariums, why decrease that room even more?


----------



## iheartfish:)

AND culling is mercy, not the murder of baby fish because you can't provide the room.


----------



## Betta man

It's not like abortion. These are fish. I will cull all the defective ones. In my betta book, it says that it is more rewarding to have 10 strong beautiful bettas, then 100 weak bettas.


----------



## Betta man

I have spawned them, just not raised the fry.


----------



## lohachata

in order to properly cull defective bettas ; you will have to house them for at least 3 months....and at that point you will need to know exactly what constitutes "defective"
not being of the right color or the right type of finnage does not make it a defective fish..
thak's kind of like saying "our baby has blue eyes...we don't want blue eyes..we want brown eyes..lets kill it.. "
wow....what if your parents had done that with you.....


----------



## Betta man

that's called abortion. Aka, murder of helpless babys. It's not mercy for abortion, it is in bettas. with humans, you can adopt the baby out. With bettas, I would have no place to donate 100 babys. I am making room to store 50-100 babys right now. Now, could I keep 40 fry in a 20 gal with everyday water changes? I am thinking of a 20 gallon tub to use as breeding container and fry raiser. How many babys could I keep in it?


----------



## funlad3

Betta man said:


> I want to cull some.


Now we're talking about puppies. You say, "I just want to have them breed. I would only keep one or two of the puppies and kill the rest." 

You'll disagree with that, but not with your bettas? Culling because you don't have the room for them is unethical, in my opinion. Do what you want though, as we can't stop you. 




Betta man said:


> I will cull all the defective ones.it is more rewarding to have 10 strong (ones), then 100 weak(ones).


This is what you said, with "bettas" changed to "ones". Change "ones" to "people" and you have Nazi Germany's eugenics policy.




Betta man said:


> that's called abortion. Aka, murder of helpless babys.


Then this is____?


Now I see where Britain got its fish as pets law.


----------



## Betta man

I think it's merciful. I mean, if there's stray dogs in Britain, and they breed and they're somehow nice dogs, then how are they going to be adopted? They would be nice cute little dogs, but the one's that get adopted live! I would love to have them all live.


----------



## funlad3

What? Now you've got me confused too.

I have nothing against you, but really? You're better than this! If you really want to breed a cool looking fish that you can sell, ask TOS to ship you some of his Vietnamese Royal White Cloud Mountain Minnows.


----------



## iheartfish:)

ahem, I still can't get my whiteclouds to breed :chair:

And really, bettaman? I even hesitate to call you that as you don't deserve to wear the name of a species you find no fault in murdering. 

How can you put the characteristics of a scout in your signature and sleep at night with those poor bettas in the other room? 

If your parents found out that they were looking forward to twins, not just one child, and they decided that they would rather have one healthy child than two that could turn out to be slightly unhealthy, would you have agreed to them "culling" one of the children?

So you want to breed bettas, but you refuse to let all of the children live... I don't see how that isn't WORSE than abortion. And I don't see how you can even TRY to disguise what you are doing as noble.


----------



## Betta man

abortion is the murder of human babys. humans are the ones that were put in command, bettas were not. Now, are you saying that destroying bettas that are defective is like killing babys with cleft lips? I don't think there's anything wrong with cleft lips, but bettas and humans are way different. If you saw someone killing a thousand baby bettas, and another person killing one human, would you save the bettas? I would save the human. The bettas are also in my room. Is it merciful for the people at petsmart and or petco to keep 100 bettas alive? NO WAY! It is kind putting down animals that will die and feel extreme pain. I sleep very well at night thank you for asking!


----------



## Amelia26

u said it right iheartfish


----------



## Betta man

I also am talking about an almost instant death! Getting eaten probably kills them instantly.
Is it kind to kill a fish with ick, fin rot, and some sort of fungus when they are beyond treatment? Yes, it is kind.


----------



## Betta man

iheartfish:) said:


> AND culling is mercy, not the murder of baby fish because you can't provide the room.


What happened with the culling thing?


----------



## Amelia26

to me and this is just me.... a disease is differnt than just because they were born that way..... at disease.. because they are suffering.... because they where born that way means just because you can make money off of them.... how cruel... again just me.....


----------



## Betta man

Okay, I cull the defective ones. Then, I keep the ones I can. breeding bettas is a hobby. 
Breeding bettas can be used to make an expensive hobby of breeding show fish, less expensive.


----------



## iheartfish:)

you say you cull a fish that is defective, but you sound like you are planning on killing all but five of the spawn! Those fish won't be defective! And you will still "cull" them!! You keep the ones you can. I scoff at you. You know and we know that you only have the ability to keep a few of them, and you and I both know that those "defective fish" won't be defective at all!

Aborting babies can make the expensive process of adoption less expensive, can it not? You obviously don't agree with abortion, when the baby can't feel anything, but find no fault in killing the young bettas? Could you even tell if there was something wrong with them? 

No, you couldn't. Loha told you that it would take months. You don't have the resources. You will just scoop a bunch out and flush them down the toilet. I hope your bettas don't spawn. 

I'm starting to think there is a reason that your bettas haven't spawned, other than your incompetence. There is a God. You shouldn't be allowed to even have a living creature in your care.


----------



## lohachata

if you plan to cull the defective fish ; what are your criteria for determining defects ?
poor coloration ?.....can't do it...
not so great finnage ?....not this either..
unwanted patterns ?....no can do....
a defect is a physical charactistic that will have a negative effect on the quality of life for the animal...
and to cull ; you would have to keep the entire spawn for at least 2-3 months to determine the defective animals..
i don't know where you keep getting the abortion thing...nobody has mentioned it....
"abortion" is the ending of life prior to birth...there was no mention of that.....only of after being born...
if done properly ; you could keep 20-30 female bettas in a 20 gallon tank or tub...30-40% water changes every other day....

but you still keep avoiding reality.....
a betta spawn can produce as many as 400 fish.....you "MUST" be prepared to accommodate them all.....even at 50/50 sexing that would mean 200 containers for the males alone...

you tend to only hear what you want to hear and just disregard the rest..
put your book down for a minute...think about it.....the person that wrote the book is telling you what he does....but he can do those things because he has years of experience...YOU DO NOT !!
as a beginner you need every possible advantage you can get....be prepared..even over prepared ...before there is a spawn...such as housing for them....such as the proper foods for them.....don't think that it is time to look for the proper size foods after the fish have spawned.....and betta fry are extremely small...they need micro sized foods....believe me...hikari first bites are way too big...

IF YOU ARE GOING TO DO IT.....DO IT RIGHT OR NOT AT ALL.......


----------



## iheartfish:)

Yep loha is completely correct. And if you don't want to get it through that thick skull of yours, then at least look at this thread: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=34919&page=2
This is a person who knows what they are doing. Are your fish even ready to spawn? Take a look at the pictures in that thread. Can you see a projection coming out of your female like in the picture in that thread? 

Like loha said: "IF YOU ARE GOING TO DO IT.....DO IT RIGHT OR NOT AT ALL......."


----------



## Guest

Haha, I think ur brain is to into the book, most book ppl write is crack yes crack.
Stop reading the book and throw that junk away. 

Cull? Wow ur throwing out babys that you don't even know if those r bad or not.
What happen if u cull 200 n keep 10 n those 10 r the bad one? 

You know nothing, study more. Right now I'm giving you a F.
When u pass ill give u a A+


----------



## iheartfish:)

Haha I would love to see him cull them and get the ten bad ones!!! Lol karma, maaann


----------



## Betta man

Sorry, I just hate abortion and needed an example. I am planning on keeping 1 adult. I want to raise as many as possible.


----------



## Betta man

oh, and keeping one adult means, housing it as long as possible. Raising means giving away.


----------



## Amelia26

i know ill prob get in trouble for saying this BUT... betta man ur just plain stupid... how can u call ur self a fish lover when u take no direction from people who have been in this for far longer than u have been alive. are u not even embarrised enough to just shut up and stop making urself look like a total fool. oh wait thats to late... because u have already showed us you are a heartless "bad word" that doesnt care about the fish you are keeping... i hope that u will not succeed in spawning ur fish and maybe after all the fealure u have will finally get ur head out ur butt and start paying attention to what people have told you.....


----------



## platies pwn

amelia26 said:


> i know ill prob get in trouble for saying this but... Betta man ur just plain stupid... How can u call ur self a fish lover when u take no direction from people who have been in this for far longer than u have been alive. Are u not even embarrised enough to just shut up and stop making urself look like a total fool. Oh wait thats to late... Because u have already showed us you are a heartless "bad word" that doesnt care about the fish you are keeping... I hope that u will not succeed in spawning ur fish and maybe after all the fealure u have will finally get ur head out ur butt and start paying attention to what people have told you.....


+1


----------



## Amelia26

thank you PP!!!! (-:


----------



## iheartfish:)

I completely agree with amelia. I think I should stop looking at this thread because I get so angry every time I read it.


----------



## Betta man

That makes me feel great. Thanks! I just realized that I should totally just go okay, great, thanks, maybe I'll do that instead of saying something like, I don't have the room. Yes, I totally agree with you on you should stop looking at this thread if it makes you mad. I asked for advice on torn fins. Then, it turned to a 10 gal breeder tank, now, It's at, betta man is horrible for not keeping wanting to keep 200 babys. Has anyone here realized that that it is totally stupid to say how many babys I'll cull when only God know how many eggs will actually hatch? Well, I just thought of it. has anyone asked loha how many fry he culls each time that aren't defective? I'm starting to wonder... Amelia26, How many years have you been keeping bettas? same with you Iheartfish? I think loha knows a lot more then most of us.I kinda asked a yes or no question for the experienced betta breeders like loha and formany. Oh and I forgot amelia and Iheart. Nope, I didn't If I take advice which is my decision, It is probably coming from people with experience. Pwn, If you had 200 fry and culled 50 deformed fry, and you were expecting only 100 fry, would you torture and loose all 150 fry or would you get rid of the 50 fry which you can't keep. I personally think that keeping 100 fry is a lot kinder then killing 150. What do you think? Formany, thanks SOOOOO much for the idea of the bucket. I think I'll try that.


----------



## Betta man

oh and My I think I'll try that is a real one.


----------



## Amelia26

ur right i dont have any experiance with bettas...but im smart enough to know when more than 1 person tells me that im not prepared for something... chances are.. they are right.... all im trying to say to u is listen to the ones who knows what they are doing... it doesnt matter what ur question was... when u stated what ur plans are... the ones who have a lot of experiance only done their duty to try and guide you to sucess... that y they are here... if u dont have enough respect to heed to their warning then u are doomed to fail....


----------



## platies pwn

Betta man said:


> Pwn, If you had 200 fry and culled 50 deformed fry, and you were expecting only 100 fry, would you torture and loose all 150 fry or would you get rid of the 50 fry which you can't keep. I personally think that keeping 100 fry is a lot kinder then killing 150. What do you think? Formany, thanks SOOOOO much for the idea of the bucket. I think I'll try that.


I wouldn't have even tried to breed anything in the first place.If it happened,i probably would have taken the male and female out.You keep trying to breed your bettas,but keep failing.Look at how many bettas you killed already.If you try to breed,it will raise to 200.That would be a new world record!And,you never said you were keeping 100.You said you were going to kill all but 10!You don't deserve bettas.You put them through more pain than a 3 year old throwing it on the floor!


----------



## Amelia26

my turn..... +1


----------



## platies pwn

thank you amelia


----------



## Amelia26

Lmao!!!!!!!


----------



## emc7

You'd have to pay me to breed bettas. The small fry aren't the issue, its the 200 pint jars you need to dump and refill every day from the time the fish get too mean to keep in the same tank, to the time they can be evaluated and/or sold. 

I agree you should cull early rather than overcrowd and risk losing the whole spawn.

Its makes sense to keep only about 10 fry you can comfortably raise. But the odds of choosing 10 perfect fish are close to nil. And at < $0.50/ea (more likely $0.10) you need a ton of fish just to break even. Serious breeders breed the same pairs multiple times likely only keep a few fish from each pair. 

Its not horribly difficult, just ridiculously time consuming. You have to really, really want to and you'd be an idiot not to research it as much as humanly possible so you don't waste months of your life for nothing. 

If you are not researching or you are ignoring expect advice, you are too lazy for bettas and are doomed to failure. 

Give me your address, I'd send you a pair of convicts. They do all the work, all you need is water changes.


----------



## WildForFish

Betta man said:


> That makes me feel great. Thanks! I just realized that I should totally just go okay, great, thanks, maybe I'll do that instead of saying something like, I don't have the room. Yes, I totally agree with you on you should stop looking at this thread if it makes you mad. I asked for advice on torn fins. Then, it turned to a 10 gal breeder tank, now, It's at, betta man is horrible for not keeping wanting to keep 200 babys. Has anyone here realized that that it is totally stupid to say how many babys I'll cull when only God know how many eggs will actually hatch? Well, I just thought of it. has anyone asked loha how many fry he culls each time that aren't defective? I'm starting to wonder... Amelia26, How many years have you been keeping bettas? same with you Iheartfish? I think loha knows a lot more then most of us.I kinda asked a yes or no question for the experienced betta breeders like loha and formany. Oh and I forgot amelia and Iheart. Nope, I didn't If I take advice which is my decision, It is probably coming from people with experience. Pwn, If you had 200 fry and culled 50 deformed fry, and you were expecting only 100 fry, would you torture and loose all 150 fry or would you get rid of the 50 fry which you can't keep. I personally think that keeping 100 fry is a lot kinder then killing 150. What do you think? Formany, thanks SOOOOO much for the idea of the bucket. I think I'll try that.




Round & Round we go...............


----------



## Amelia26

when he will stop nobody knows........


----------



## lohachata

folks....the thought had occured to the wife and myself that we should all stop reading "any" posts by betta man...
it seems that most everything he puts up is a bit controversial in one way or another..
to me ; that is just some kid trying to get attention..for many children , even negative attention works...


----------



## platies pwn

lohachata said:


> folks....the thought had occured to the wife and myself that we should all stop reading "any" posts by betta man...
> It seems that most everything he puts up is a bit controversial in one way or another..
> To me ; that is just some kid trying to get attention..for many children , even negative attention works...


+1


----------



## Amelia26

+2!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WildForFish

+3........


;-)


----------



## Betta man

I have researched. thanks emc for the offer of the convicts. I like more colorful tropical fish like bettas and some cichlids. I've heard that convicts are really aggressive.


----------



## platies pwn

nevermind.


----------



## emc7

You keep bettas, but cichlids are too aggressive. lol.


----------



## Amelia26

no pp... i didnt hear a thing......


----------



## funlad3

Betta Man, please listen to everyone, or at least give better reasons for your actions than, "My book said so." The others are on the verge of ignoring you, like I did. I know you're going to do what you want, and we can't change that, but at least take the others into consideration. Do you even understand how to get the strains you want? I sure don't! Try with something less demanding first, like guppies. And before you say they're too easy, think of how much rare strains of guppies go? Get a nice strain going, and use that money to fund your bettas. 

Please just try to listen, okay?


----------



## Betta man

Lol! I've done guppies, platies, swordails, and mosquito fish. emc, i was saying convicts are too aggressive because i've heard you can't keep em with other fish. you can keep bettas with other fish.


----------



## Betta man

emc, message me the list of fish that can be kept with convicts!


----------



## Betta man

funlad, I'm trying to listen. If you asked if black clowns can breed with orange clowns, and people started telling you what size tank you are going to use, would you listen to it?


----------



## funlad3

Um, yes! The more you know before you start, the more likely you are to succeed!


----------



## Betta man

I agree!!!


----------



## Amelia26

u know what betta man.... i laughed so dam* hard at u saying u are listening that ive got tears running down my face and my legs!!!!!!!!


----------



## funlad3

Deleted post.


----------



## Amelia26

LOL.... here comes the tears again!!!!!!


----------



## Betta man

deleted post too.


----------



## Amelia26

lmao betta man.... now your reduced to ur childish games!!! u just grasping at straws and the funny thing is it a lie.... u dont phase me or make me mad.... because i know u are nothing but a lier.... hey PP y dont we put him on our ignore list!!!!! LMAO!!!!!! just picking pp


----------



## funlad3

Betta man said:


> you know funlad, me too :evil:


Hey, hey, I'm sorry! I'm done with this thread, too much violence.


----------



## Betta man

Amen. Amelia, why didn't you say that to funlad?


----------



## Amelia26

he was telling the truth and u wasnt..... plus i like funlad.... im sure you can guess the rest.... im going to take my exit along with funlad... if anymore is said you will be doing it alone....


----------



## Flare

Guys this post isn't really accomplishing anything is it? I know you're all annoyed with the OP but going back and forth insulting each other isn't really doing it's part to make the forum look good... 

Maybe it would be best to take this to PM? It's really none of my business I know, just trying to help.


----------



## Betta man

( this thread has been boycotted and it's a good thing too )


----------



## emc7

What you can keep with convicts depends completely on tank size and whether you have a breeding pair. You don't keep anything with breeding bettas, you don't keep anything with breeding convicts, and if you have a pair, they breed. But they don't kill their siblings before breeding age like betta do. You only need 1 tank for convict fry, not 200. You can keep a single convict with other CA cichlids or with medium or large fast fish like livebearers, barbs, and big tetra and armored fish like plecos.

My 2 little pairs are going to auction tomorrow, but I'll still have the big pair and lots of fry. So anytime, I will experiment with shipping fish by sending convict fry to any who ask and pay shipping.

I have to agree with loha that demand for really nice guppies is strong right now. Some of the store guppy strains just seem to drop dead. And they are much less work than betta splendens. The betta imported from Asia now are so nice and so cheap, I don't see how anyone can make a profit competing. Betta breeding has become a hobby for people with both time and money to spend.


----------



## Betta man

I have time. PLENTY of time and a decent amount of money.


----------



## funlad3

Then do it right! Or did you just want to get to the 1000 post level? Because you just did. So now, will you listen?


----------



## Guest

Damn I been here for some months now n my post still not in the 400. Lol
Anyways, emc is right now n days even the good betta from Asia doesn't go for much.
So trying to breed and sell going to be hell at the end. Look at me I been keeping betta for age and spending money after money and yet I still don't have any betta to sell even if it mean .15 cent a fish.
It's going to take yrs n a long run of ur money till you can come up with a good line. Probly when that time come you will probly call it quit. I have time here n there where I just want to quit cause of how much I'm spending every day. But things like damn I spent over 5000 already if I quit it will be a waste of time. Things like that keep me in the hobby. I try all kinda fish yet no luck cuz someone out there will just breed better line. That will push you from 100 to 10000 chance of making $ of off it. Now I'm thinking of doing discus... 
You can buy clear plastics cup from the food store for cheap but heat is important. I'm assuming you don't have a fish room or just a small spot in the house for fish. Keeping 500 betta isn't that hard if you got the money, you can build a betta rack that can house 500 contain. Build a betta drip system that will help you with water change. 
This is everything you can look into if you do plan to push on. 
I'm 25 just quit my job 2 months ago, n now its even harder cuz money is the key of keeping you from what you wanna do. 

Betta can breed even if his/her fins r tear, betta can breed every week.
Breed,rest for a week, breed again. Female betta can only breed 2 time of its life time. This is what I heard from ppl I know. Not sure if its true or not tho.


----------



## lohachata

not true formany.....i had females that i bred 6 or 8 times within a year before i sold them to another breeder..i would always let them rest for a month or so before breeding again...


----------



## Guest

Is that so? Nice to know ... That's what I heard from ppl I know from Thailand.. I guess there a story to it not really sure but good to know.


----------



## Betta man

no, but this is my 1000 post. Yay! I just ask questions (and get in arguments).


----------



## iheartfish:)

Correction:
Honest questions, stupid arguments.


----------



## iheartfish:)

Hahaha wow what a coincidence that the last thing he says is "yay I'm at 1000 posts" 

Okay, I now officially apologize. I am sorry I made such a big deal out of this.


----------



## Betta man

iheartfish:) said:


> Hahaha wow what a coincidence that the last thing he says is "yay I'm at 1000 posts"
> 
> Okay, I now officially apologize. I am sorry I made such a big deal out of this.


I had 1001 ;-)


----------



## iheartfish:)

Congratulations! I'm still really far away....


----------



## Betta man

wow, this thread got out of control.


----------



## platies pwn

nevermind.


----------



## iheartfish:)

Yes, it got out of control, and no platies, I think we all knew and understood that what we were doing was immature, as I know I sure did, but really, I don't think we cared. There's just something in the human nature that makes us and our opinions want to be heard, and having the ability to sit there and formulate a strongly worded post without risking someone cutting you off allows you to put your reasoning behind and engage in such childish activity as was done by all of us who participated in those last 92 posts, except for a few individuals. 

And so how about we apologize to each other instead trying to incite arguments? Again, I am sorry. I don't know if it deserves so many sorries, but how 'bout I apologize again just to get the message across?


----------

